
Hacking reverse vending machine - Neacel
Hey all,<p>I am new to the hacking branch. I am looking for new objects to develop my skills on. I recently found the reverse vending machines very interesting to hack. Has anyone tried to do it? I know that they are connected to wi-fi connection. Have you tried to hack them via the network connection? I STRICTLY want to emphasize that this is for educational purposes. I would not exploit future venture but want to rather develop my skills on small and relatively easy targets. For example, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Tomra<p>Thank you for your responses in advance. 
Regards Neacel
======
supremeanger
>created: 49 minutes ago

>educational purposes

Hmmm

